# Portable Fish House Material?



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I have some holes and spots on my prtable i would like to patch up, just wondering if you guys have used anything that works well, or something you would recommend..


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

tarp tape and some fabric glue(I can't remember the brand but i know it is right next to the tarp tape at fleet farm)if you have a plastic tarp on the house i would just go get a new one and re mount it.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Ive got a clam with a cloth cover, is there anywhere that you can order a new top cloth for the whole thing. I would hate to have to buy a new one just because of the fabric...


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

just go to the clam website. you should be able to


----------



## tjungroth (Nov 20, 2010)

The Black Hole Patch Kit from www.justasign.com has been proven to work the easiest for patching holes in portables a great peel and stick patch. I have one in my gear kit worked on my Icegear jacket too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Walmart or Mac's will carry Tear Grease. It doesn't sound good, but it's a liquid like latex material. Rub it around the hole you want to patch, and a piece of cloth you want to use as patch material and press the two together. It is also waterproof. Looks like milk when it's wet and soaks in very well. When dry it's much less noticeable and gives an ok looking patch that's durable.


----------

